# Green tree frog tries to eat snake three times its length



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 29, 2010)

IT WAS a feat that was always destined for failure. 
This overly ambitious green tree frog took on a snake three times its length.

Johannes Solymosi and his wife Heidi watched the bizarre encounter on the patio of their home in Gympie, Queensland, and pulled out their camera, posting the video on YouTube.

"It was quite interesting, just seeing that frog trying to shove the snake into its mouth with its front legs," Mr Solymosi said. "It was quite bizarre

*Published On:* -
*Source:* The Daily Telegraph

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Nov 29, 2010)

Woah! Thats amazing that they both survived!


----------



## dihsmaj (Nov 29, 2010)

The crossing man at my school actually gave me this as he knew that I was so fascinated with frogs. I fell off my bike the past week, and I was freaked out as I was carrying my Frog's enclosure back home.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 29, 2010)

Ha ha ha


----------



## dazza82 (Nov 30, 2010)

Does anyone know where this vid is on youtube, i have searched everything and for the life of me i cant find it.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 30, 2010)

Dazza82 and there was no link to it who knows


----------



## Sunnette (Dec 6, 2010)

I think this is the link >> [video=youtube;kc0Rxgsjaks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kc0Rxgsjaks[/video]


----------

